# My dream garage is underway



## JwilliamsM

Being into cars all my life i've always wanted a decent sized garage, but never had one or room for one.
Bought my first home last year with er'indoors, which came with a garage albiet too narrow for even a BMW Isetta to fit in! But the land around the house had room for a bigger garage on the side.
Had plans drawn up to build a bigger garage on the side of the existing one, with the wall knocked through to make it into one big space. Waited anxiously for 8 weeks and i was granted planning permission  Currently there is a poxy small toilet and sink at the rear of the garage, and i've decided to knock that down and have a perfect rectangle shape to work with.

Also at the same time we're having a new roof on the main house, and when the extension is complete a new roof there too, and the whole house rendered.

We had a wall going along most of the front of the house and a small front garden, which i had reduced by half and garden removed, to make basically a 5/6 car drive.

Anyway that's just a few thing's i've had done to the outside since we moved in.

I'm going for remote control roller shutter doors, keeping the existing garage door aperture size with a new roller shutter, and hopefully a 3.5 - 4 metre door next to it the other size of the pillar.
Inside i want an epoxy resin floor, plastered walls, central heating + hot cold water (easy as there's pipes for the existing toilet there), lot's of electric sockets and some silly bright lighting - what ones though?

Hard to explain in words but you can see from the plans what it will be like.

I'll keep taking photos of the progress, hope you find it interesting!

Plans of the front
20170806_011012 by Jason, on Flickr

Only pic i could find of the old wall
IMG_2875 by Jason, on Flickr

Before we moved in with garden to right
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr

After knocking wall down and slabbed over garden (this will be tarmaced, not happy with it)
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr

Site for the new garage, as you can see it's on a slope which follows the main road outside our close
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
20170730_164830 by Jason, on Flickr
20170730_164816 by Jason, on Flickr

Work underway
20170801_180814 by Jason, on Flickr
20170801_180808 by Jason, on Flickr
20170801_180806 by Jason, on Flickr
20170801_154607 by Jason, on Flickr

One of my cats having a nose as usual
20170805_135840 by Jason, on Flickr
20170805_135833 by Jason, on Flickr
20170805_135826 by Jason, on Flickr

Concrete base will be going down in the week i believe. The new garage will go back as far as the french doors of the rear room, at the very rear will be a patio.

Will keep updating :thumb:


----------



## Danjc

That's one very nice big space you are going to have there mate. 
Looking forward to seeing this progress :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Very nice, going to transform the look of the house and give you a huge space - the external current garage wall, which will be then the internal dividing wall (if that makes sense) - is that being demolished once the new extension is built ?


----------



## Andyblue

Oh and loving the subtle green car on the drive 

On my dream list


----------



## JwilliamsM

Andyblue said:


> Very nice, going to transform the look of the house and give you a huge space - the external current garage wall, which will be then the internal dividing wall (if that makes sense) - is that being demolished once the new extension is built ?


Yes that wall will be gone


----------



## c87reed

Will be a lovely space/area. Nothing worse than having to shuffle down the side of the car in a 2-3 foot space in the garage... well, except for having no garage at all, that'd be worse.


----------



## brooklandsracer

just love the whole set up.


----------



## Andyblue

JwilliamsM said:


> Yes that wall will be gone


Ooh thats going to give you a great space 

Are you keeping the original garage door - a neighbour of ours has recently had his door replaced with one that looks like that, but actually opens like a door - split 2/3 1/3, so when he wants to just go in garage, opens it up like a door (1/3 section) and so easy to get now - I'm seriously considering swapping ours for this type...


----------



## JwilliamsM

Andyblue said:


> Ooh thats going to give you a great space
> 
> Are you keeping the original garage door - a neighbour of ours has recently had his door replaced with one that looks like that, but actually opens like a door - split 2/3 1/3, so when he wants to just go in garage, opens it up like a door (1/3 section) and so easy to get now - I'm seriously considering swapping ours for this type...


Yeah I hope so, my M3 is pretty long so I think I'll be parking at an angle to allow me to work 360 degrees around it.

No I hate that garage door, I'm having a roller shutter fitted along with a matching larger one the other side


----------



## VIPER

Great progress bud and I'm looking forward to seeing how this progresses 

SO much better use of that space on your land - from useless (imo lol!) garden, to what it _should_ be (again imo) garaging 

:thumb:


----------



## Derek-Eddleston

When it's a shell, it's easy to add the lights and power-points, neither of which you can have to many of.
Derek.


----------



## chongo

Nice space you have and stunning car (BMW) looking forward to the outcome will be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## Soul boy 68

This is going to be a huge garage, you lucky Devil, looking forward to the updates.


----------



## JwilliamsM

VIPER said:


> Great progress bud and I'm looking forward to seeing how this progresses
> 
> SO much better use of that space on your land - from useless (imo lol!) garden, to what it _should_ be (again imo) garaging
> 
> :thumb:


yep it was a total waste of space as it was, it was my plan since before moving in to flatten it for my garage



chongo said:


> Nice space you have and stunning car (BMW) looking forward to the outcome will be keeping an eye on this thread


thanks mate, will be agony trying to keep it clean the next month/2/3 with all this building work, maybe ill take it to the turks.............:devil::lol:



Soul boy 68 said:


> This is going to be a huge garage, you lucky Devil, looking forward to the updates.
> 
> View attachment 51808


i hope it will be big enough, got this nagging doubt it will be smaller than i want! everyone says though until the bricks go up a plot can look small.

few more pics

20170808_181711 by Jason, on Flickr
20170808_182153 by Jason, on Flickr
20170808_182202 by Jason, on Flickr
20170808_182156 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## JwilliamsM

wall is up today, got an idea now of how big it really will be the doors can be 3.5M wide, chuffed with that!

20170809_190320 by Jason, on Flickr
20170809_190326 by Jason, on Flickr
20170809_190817 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue

It's coming on well now, with a bit of luck with the weather it'll be up in no time


----------



## Soul boy 68

You'll be able to do a three point turn in there lol, it's looking good fella, even at this early stage.


----------



## WO-WO

Looking good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PaulWT

I'm jealous already 

Paul


----------



## Sharpy296

The only thing I regret when we last moved house was down sizing the garage. Would love to be able to extend it but where I am there are just no options.

Looking forward to seeing how this progresses... living my garage dreams through others is my only choice at the moment!


----------



## JwilliamsM

more of the wall gone up

20170822_194641 by Jason, on Flickr
20170822_194810 by Jason, on Flickr
20170822_194707 by Jason, on Flickr
20170822_194650 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## JwilliamsM

Insulation going in
20170823_190640 by Jason, on Flickr
20170823_190217 by Jason, on Flickr
20170823_190650 by Jason, on Flickr
20170823_190151 by Jason, on Flickr
20170823_190133 by Jason, on Flickr
20170823_190156 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Soul boy 68

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good - have they given you an approx date for completion ?


----------



## JwilliamsM

Andyblue said:


> Looking good - have they given you an approx date for completion ?


cant give a date, as there's so much else going on too. the roof of the main house has been renewed, tomorrow the pebble dashing is being hacked off, then it being rendered. then once the garage walls are up, all the lower half of the house and the new walls are being done, plus the new roof on the extention and lower parts of the house.
also i want the slabs at the front pulled up and all the front tarmacked and level.
so quite a bit left to do still. really looking forward to doing the inside of the garage out


----------



## Andyblue

JwilliamsM said:


> cant give a date, as there's so much else going on too. the roof of the main house has been renewed, tomorrow the pebble dashing is being hacked off, then it being rendered. then once the garage walls are up, all the lower half of the house and the new walls are being done, plus the new roof on the extention and lower parts of the house.
> 
> also i want the slabs at the front pulled up and all the front tarmacked and level.
> 
> so quite a bit left to do still. really looking forward to doing the inside of the garage out


Oh so just a small job then


----------



## Fairley_46

Looks like its going to be a top detailing space for the cars.


----------



## chongo

Starting to look great. So what ideas have you for inside?


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Going to be great!


----------



## Rab W19

I follow this with much excitement!


----------



## Mr Gurn

really starting to take shape...... looks great!!


----------



## JwilliamsM

chongo said:


> Starting to look great. So what ideas have you for inside?


well i want good lighting, anyone link me some good strips?
chosen the big sink and tap i want already, seen a BOTT workbench i fancy, plenty of power points, a radiator (already one in there technically) and i want the floor epoxy resin.

those are the main things, what else have i missed? would love some more ideas everyone :thumb:


----------



## Griffy

JwilliamsM said:


> what else have i missed? would love some more ideas everyone :thumb:


Beer fridge?...well, you did ask lol :thumb: :lol:

Andy


----------



## JwilliamsM

Griffy said:


> Beer fridge?...well, you did ask lol :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Andy


already have 3 fridge in this premises :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kitchen style units and work tops if you have room, a compressor maybe? Heat lamps?, a scissor lift?


----------



## richtea78

TV and a bed, then you can move in


----------



## Andypatio

Looks good so far! I'm not envious one bit :lol: Can't wait for the final pictures! Good luck.


----------



## Uncle Winnet

JwilliamsM said:


> well i want good lighting, anyone link me some good strips?
> chosen the big sink and tap i want already, seen a BOTT workbench i fancy, plenty of power points, a radiator (already one in there technically) and i want the floor epoxy resin.
> 
> those are the main things, what else have i missed? would love some more ideas everyone :thumb:


have a look at my garage build

these are good lights http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LEDVero-L...var=491720602118&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Franzpan

That lighting is amazing Winnet! How many watts of LED is that?


----------



## MEH4N

OMG that is lovely, would love a plot like that!! Can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Uncle Winnet

Franzpan said:


> That lighting is amazing Winnet! How many watts of LED is that?


think there 25 watts each


----------



## JwilliamsM

Not too much to add, just a pic of the back wall and steps.

Waiting for the main part of the house to be painted, main roof is already done, then when its painted the scaffholding can come down, allowing the lower roof to be taken away, and for the wall to be knocked through.

Trusses and floor base should be started week after next

20170902_133819 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Soul boy 68

JwilliamsM said:


> Not too much to add, just a pic of the back wall and steps.
> 
> Waiting for the main part of the house to be painted, main roof is already done, then when its painted the scaffholding can come down, allowing the lower roof to be taken away, and for the wall to be knocked through.
> 
> Trusses and floor base should be started week after next
> 
> 20170902_133819 by Jason, on Flickr


Back wall is looking great :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

Finally a little bit of progress, girders put on
20170918_180529 by Jason, on Flickr
20170918_180536 by Jason, on Flickr
20170918_180551 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## JwilliamsM

Bit of an update, some of the trusses are now up. Rest of the roof to come off this week, along with the wall coming down 

20171017_181436 by Jason, on Flickr
20171017_181500 by Jason, on Flickr

Top half of the house has been painted, along with the bands on the side, well happy with the colours we chose.
20171017_181439 by Jason, on Flickr
20171017_181532 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Zetec-al

Looks like things are really moving forward now!

What other work are you having done to the house?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Looking fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

Zetec-al said:


> Looks like things are really moving forward now!
> 
> What other work are you having done to the house?


Work remaining is all of the roof is coming off (not the top roof, its been done) and being replaced with new trusses. Existing roof was built on the cheap by the looks of it, and needs doing.

The wall separating the garage is being knocked down, to make it one big space.

Rear patio to be layed.

Rest of the lower part of house + new bits to be painted to match.

And last job then probably early next year will be to dig up all the front of the house, make it all level, and have it all re done in a finish like this


----------



## JwilliamsM

Some of the wall is down, been looking forward to this bit

20171018_164856 by Jason, on Flickr
20171018_164736 by Jason, on Flickr
20171018_164742 by Jason, on Flickr
20171018_164715 by Jason, on Flickr
20171018_164700 by Jason, on Flickr
20171018_164637 by Jason, on Flickr

Panoramic pics

20171018_164946 by Jason, on Flickr
20171018_165036 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## JwilliamsM

Some more down. Roof coming off tomorrow along with new trusses being fitted

20171019_180018 by Jason, on Flickr
20171019_180003 by Jason, on Flickr
20171019_180111 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## JwilliamsM

Old roof off and new trusses on

20171021_171307 by Jason, on Flickr20171021_171334 by Jason, on Flickr
20171021_171340 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## chongo

Keep them coming


----------



## Mr Gurn

its really starting to come together fella!!


----------



## VIPER

All seems to be coming along great there :thumb: Bet you can't wait now to get it water tight with the roof on as we're heading towards winter. Although saying that, this summer and autumn's been wetter than a haddock's bathing costume, so there probably won't be much difference. 

Look forward to seeing further progress.


----------



## JwilliamsM

Some of the felt on
20171025_173444 by Jason, on Flickr
2017-10-25_05-37-50 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## N8KOW

UNREAL, subscribing to this thread!


----------



## JwilliamsM

old canopy down
20171101_165135 by Jason, on Flickr
and roof of porch being replaced
20171101_165139 by Jason, on Flickr
some new felt on
20171101_165149 by Jason, on Flickr

roof tiles will be going on next week


----------



## WHIZZER

Really Coming together now


----------



## Andyblue

Coming on well and will really take shape next week when the tiles go on.


----------



## Danjc

Coming on very nice, I take it there will be no change in floor level between the new one old garage once finished.


----------



## dubb

Just discovered this thread. Subbed and waiting for the next update!


----------



## JwilliamsM

Danjc said:


> Coming on very nice, I take it there will be no change in floor level between the new one old garage once finished.


No it will be all level, apart from the very back a small section where the old toilet was it will still be raised due to pipes, but that is where the sink will be going and doorway


----------



## JwilliamsM

Roof tiles will be next job, cant wait for this. Some small updates, custom brackets for canopy put up and fibreglass flat roof done

20171107_163944 by Jason, on Flickr
20171107_163934 by Jason, on Flickr
20171108_165553 by Jason, on Flickr
20171108_165604 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue

Oh, getting closer


----------



## Frankay

This is mega! Great progress, and a rather tasty motor to go in it


----------



## JwilliamsM

The vile pigmy sized toilet is finally on it's way out 
2017-11-15_10-35-49 by Jason, on Flickr
20171115_162723 by Jason, on Flickr

Keeping a bit of the existing wall there

20171115_162740 by Jason, on Flickr

Battens all on

20171115_162614 by Jason, on Flickr
20171115_162857 by Jason, on Flickr

Gaps for velux windows

20171115_162902 by Jason, on Flickr
20171115_162855 by Jason, on Flickr

View from opposite

20171115_163023 by Jason, on Flickr
20171115_163028 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## BeadKing13

Cracking progress with this. Wish I could do something similar at mine.


----------



## archiebald

Great work


----------



## JwilliamsM

2017-11-16_06-05-28 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Soul boy 68

Looking fantastic my man :thumb:


----------



## dholdi

Looking good, are they Marley or similar fibre cement slates ?
I'm looking at using those for my garage roof.
The photo with the ingenious sink brackets tickled me too


----------



## shabba

looking good there!


----------



## JwilliamsM

Roof almost done, about 3 days work left

IMG-20171123-WA0005 by Jason, on Flickr
FB_IMG_1511462048303 by Jason, on Flickr
FB_IMG_1511462040780 by Jason, on FlickrFB_IMG_1511462040780 by Jason, on Flickr
FB_IMG_1511462043513 by Jason, on Flickr
FB_IMG_1511462032282 by Jason, on Flickr
FB_IMG_1511462037150 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## JwilliamsM

Second window in, and most of the electrics

24129680_10156286051434026_453670773726026463_n by Jason, on Flickr
23795469_10156286051599026_1465742321884913075_n by Jason, on Flickr
23795402_10156285920879026_3490918379886253840_n by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171126-WA0010 by Jason, on Flickr

I have no idea what the previous owners did to the wall here, think they had edward scissorhands over or something :muttley:

IMG-20171126-WA0008 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171126-WA0009 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171126-WA0007 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171126-WA0006 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171126-WA0004 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171126-WA0003 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue

Looking really good and what a space you'll have


----------



## ttc6

Great project, the roofers look like they have made a good job. 

Do you have plans for the floor pour yet? I did mine with a self consolidating mix - was a piece of cake, not expensive, and I’m over the moon with the finish. I’d well recommend it if your plans allow. 

I’ll put a bit of detail in my own thread but if there’s anything you want to know now...


----------



## Megs Lad

The roofing has transformed this house obviously the garage and driveway once finished as well but seriously once this is finished the house will be stunning


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Looking good!


----------



## LeeH

That LDV looks like it needs a good compounding!

I love the slate tiles, looks fab. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kermnitz

Looking good :thumb: I’am just finishing my garage build off atm. Long 6 months but getting there. How do you post direct pics ? Used to use PB but now Flickr


----------



## voon

I hate all of you with your own houses and lovely garage projects


----------



## Mark R5

Wow! What a project and what a great write up throughout. I am in the process of trying to save a healthy deposit for a house to buy with the missus. My must have is a decent sized garage. 

Perhaps not to this grand scale but wow anything close will do me! Can't wait to see some finished shots and I bet you can't wait to get cracking.

Just out of curiosity how much has this set you back - just so I can gauge how much disposable funds I'd need. Sorry for the personal question; if you're happy answering then PM me if you'd prefer to keep that sort of info private. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## kermnitz

I'am almost finished my build. Just some fittings to finish off.https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/Y591Vg


----------



## robbo777

kermnitz said:


> I'am almost finished my build. Just some fittings to finish off.https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/Y591Vg


Very nice.


----------



## Rock Lobster

kermnitz said:


> I'am almost finished my build. Just some fittings to finish off.https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/Y591Vg


Lovely space. Love the lift, which one is it out of interest?


----------



## Sam534

kermnitz said:


> I'am almost finished my build. Just some fittings to finish off.https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/Y591Vg


That is a beauty! I hope to achieve this one day, in the mean time my garage is pretty much just a roof over my car

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19

Some size of garage that! Plenty of envy here


----------



## JwilliamsM

bit of plumbing done. thank god the old toilet and sink have gone, they were vile

dug out path for pipes to go up wall

20171128_154054 by Jason, on Flickr

new pipes in

IMG-20171130-WA0007 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171130-WA0008 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171130-WA0006 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171130-WA0005 by Jason, on Flickr

really pleased with the design of the tap too, much easier than the classic style


----------



## JwilliamsM

bit more progress, the roof is complete  and floor will be poured on thursday. roller shutter doors to be installed early next week

IMG-20171204-WA0013 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171204-WA0015 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## voon

Love the progress!


----------



## JwilliamsM

Floor going in

2017-12-06_12-40-43 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## joe_con19

JwilliamsM said:


> Floor going in
> 
> 2017-12-06_12-40-43 by Jason, on Flickr


Excited much yet?? haha


----------



## JwilliamsM

joe_con19 said:


> Excited much yet?? haha


very!

some pics my old man took

IMG-20171206-WA0012 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171206-WA0013 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## voon

Cool, wasnt aware you could just privately order yourself a cement truck


----------



## joe_con19

voon said:


> Cool, wasnt aware you could just privately order yourself a cement truck


You can with a cool build like that  haha

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JwilliamsM

20171206_155023 by Jason, on Flickr
20171206_155046 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## chongo

It's starting to take shape now the floors are in:thumb:

This is going to be mega when it's finished


----------



## [email protected]

Loving this! Giving me some inspiration to sort mine! I already have a double at 23ft by 21ft, but am looking to extend out the rear same size again and I reckon this build has just made my mind up. Brilliant!


----------



## Jack R

Looking good:thumb:


----------



## Jue

Cool, just in time to get some inside work done over the Christmas holiday for ya :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

wasn't happy with the tap where it was, and the concrete had moved it out of alignment with the wall so had to be moved anyway, so decided to put it on the back wall

IMG-20171130-WA0005 by Jason, on Flickr
2017-12-08_12-35-59 by Jason, on Flickr
2017-12-08_06-53-45 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## VIPER

Great progress fella :thumb: Gathering momentum now, isn't it - what's the next bit to do?


----------



## JwilliamsM

VIPER said:


> Great progress fella :thumb: Gathering momentum now, isn't it - what's the next bit to do?


Garage doors go in on wednesday, I'm a bit paranoid they will have trouble fitting the roller shutter doors due to the beam on the smaller opening


----------



## VIPER

Well, fingers crossed all goes well there then. It'll feel so much better once you have those on and can close it in and keep the weather out.


----------



## Soul boy 68

This is looking very special indeed, amazing stuff:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

window installed

20171210_144024 by Jason, on Flickr
20171210_144036 by Jason, on Flickr
20171210_144115 by Jason, on Flickr
20171210_144059 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## jason_price85

Garage is looking great what kind of door are you putting up?. I'm sure I seen the bmw by the football stadium other night looked smart


----------



## JwilliamsM

jason_price85 said:


> Garage is looking great what kind of door are you putting up?. I'm sure I seen the bmw by the football stadium other night looked smart


2 x roller shutter doors in anthracite grey, being fitted wednesday (hopefully no issues)

yea probably was me i was there in the week, notice i park away from everyone :lol:


----------



## JwilliamsM

first time putting a car in the garage today, had to get some ramps to drive on for now as the concrete is about 5/6 inches off the ground. been using the clubman this week as i put some winter tyres on it for the old girl and its AWD, so went up the valleys and found some snowy bit to test them out - impressive

also my duramat duratile floor tiles came today, very impressed with the quality of them

2017-12-13_11-03-59 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## JwilliamsM

well the doors are finally on, really pleased!

first time the M is sleeping in it's new room tonight 

2017-12-15_10-41-52 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## jason_price85

Garage looks good when is the floor going down, whats your plans in regards to storage in the garage any plans on a work bench area on the back wall


----------



## JwilliamsM

jason_price85 said:


> Garage looks good when is the floor going down, whats your plans in regards to storage in the garage any plans on a work bench area on the back wall


interior plastering is being done in the week, hopefully finished by friday. might lay the duramat tiles then, save getting them dirty.

got 2 big shelving racks for storing stuff, and a few wall ceiling hooks.

was thinking of getting a Bott workstation, but leaving the workbench until last and waiting to see how much room i have to work with, as i also want a toolchest.

i want to keep the garage as minimal as i can to try to keep space for 2 cars free


----------



## ColinG

It’s looking great, you have made a lot of progress since I last checked your thread.

Looking forward to seeing the end result.

Have a great Christmas.
Colin


----------



## JwilliamsM

internal plastering started today, quite a bit of progress already. too dark to get pics this evening, will try and get some tomorrow.

having the doors fitted has made such a difference already, feels much more complete with them on, and the house doesn't feel like an indoor ski slope now


----------



## JwilliamsM

IMG-20171221-WA0017 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171221-WA0018 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171221-WA0016 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171221-WA0014 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20171221-WA0015 by Jason, on FlickrIMG-20171221-WA0013 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## JwilliamsM

plastering done

20171223_145210 by Jason, on Flickr
20171223_145131 by Jason, on Flickr
20171223_145158 by Jason, on Flickr
20171223_145817 by Jason, on Flickr
20171223_145850 by Jason, on Flickr

trial fit of the sink

2017-12-23_04-08-15 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue

Coming on really well now, looking very nice and liking the new roller shutters, esp the colour


----------



## Gaffa22

Looks great
not many have their garages plastered


----------



## LankyWashmit

Gaffa22 said:


> Looks great
> not many have their garages plastered


Mine neither. However the floor is carpeted in ours and has a couple of metres of quality underlay stuck (gorilla taped) to the wall preventing bumping the door on the brick-work.


----------



## JwilliamsM

LankyWashmit said:


> Mine neither. However the floor is carpeted in ours and has a couple of metres of quality underlay stuck (gorilla taped) to the wall preventing bumping the door on the brick-work.


heres a neater idea, i might get some but i have enough room for now, unless i park 2 cars in there
Cushioned-car-door-protection


----------



## Danjc

The Rolson 6 Piece Floor Mat Set from halfords are good for door protectors and only a tenner, and with the leftovers I used them for my tool chest for the tools to slot into nice cutouts I made.


----------



## JwilliamsM

first time i put the merc in the garage tonight to give the inside a clean, and it barely fits!

20171226_183351 by Jason, on Flickr
20171226_183356 by Jason, on Flickr

i would like an M6GC in the future, almost exact same length, so could get away with it


----------



## JwilliamsM

trying out the duramat floor tiles, i think in the future i will get the existing concrete floor levelled out better, but the mats seem to be coping well with the slight bit of unevenness so far.

i think black will be murder to keep clean though

20171230_213853 by Jason, on Flickr

20171230_213844 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## cleancar

garage looking good ! your right about the tiles though they will drive you nuts for keeping clean , light or dark grey is better 

Looking forward to the finished article :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

Should be plumbing in sink next week, not sure when everything will be painted yet

20180103_194135 by Jason, on Flickr
20180103_194202(0) by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## VIPER

Looks great! Loving that ally plate you've put on the walls there.

Will you be insulating the roller shutter doors, or are yours the ones that are already manufactured like that?


----------



## JwilliamsM

VIPER said:


> Looks great! Loving that ally plate you've put on the walls there.
> 
> Will you be insulating the roller shutter doors, or are yours the ones that are already manufactured like that?


I saw a pic of someone's sink with similar design so I copied it, my dad put them up for me he did a great job on them.

The doors are already insulated, can't hear the wind through them or anything


----------



## JwilliamsM

Got the existing floor levelled to the new one, ready for the tiles to sit properly

20180109_192151 by Jason, on Flickr
20180109_192206 by Jason, on Flickr
20180109_192158 by Jason, on Flickr

The muddy bit outside the garage that caused all the mud will be slabbed over temporarily for a few months until all my front floor/drive is redone in stamped concrete


----------



## JwilliamsM

smoothed off
20180110_164841 by Jason, on Flickr
20180110_164825 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Chris Donaldson

That's coming along nicely. I'd wait until spring to paint it as you want to leave the cars outside for a couple of days whilst you get plenty of coats onto new plaster.


----------



## JwilliamsM

Chris Donaldson said:


> That's coming along nicely. I'd wait until spring to paint it as you want to leave the cars outside for a couple of days whilst you get plenty of coats onto new plaster.


it's being painted within the next week or so i'm hoping, can't wait til spring as i need to put all my stuff in there, and i'm not moving it all around again ha


----------



## JwilliamsM

temporary ramp layed

2018-01-13_05-03-36 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## maclof

Loving this so far 

what I'd give to build my dream garage, can't even use mine at the moment as it's full of crap from when we moved house


----------



## JwilliamsM

Got some of the tiles down and cut to shape for the step area. Sinks being installed tomorrow, and painting will be done next week as some of the plaster hasn't yet dried

IMG-20180116-WA0014 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20180116-WA0013 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20180116-WA0011 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## andyfish

Fab write up - thanks so much for taking the time and trouble to share


----------



## duffy02

Whats the dimensions? Looking great


----------



## JwilliamsM

duffy02 said:


> Whats the dimensions? Looking great


its about 7m wide x 6m long


----------



## JwilliamsM

Wasn't happy with the tap i ordered, it's so powerful it feels like it could strip paint! makes a right mess even in the deep sink, so changed it for a normal tap for now.

Quick vid of it
20180117_231226 by Jason, on Flickr

New tap

20180119_183603 by Jason, on Flickr

Alarm panel + sensor wired up
20180119_183608 by Jason, on Flickr

Painting will be done next week, gone for a light grey, and i think i'll put the rest of the floor tiles down the weekend if i get a chance


----------



## 46philh

Brillent.
Just needs a small microbrewery now. Something like this. http://www.angelhomebrew.co.uk/en/brew-devil-new/312-50l-brew-devil-micro-brewery.html


----------



## JwilliamsM

First coat of paint on

20180122_185220 by Jason, on Flickr
20180122_185209 by Jason, on Flickr
20180122_185201 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## percymon

Looking good - you can see the difference in light levels already


----------



## GlynRS2

Plastered walls make such a difference.
Looking very good indeed. :thumb:


----------



## noidea0

That is looking good, a real credit to you for all the hard work!


----------



## ActionTracked

Utter garage build porn!

Thanks for the pictures, amazing to see it all come together so perfectly


----------



## euge07

Looks fantastic, Loving that!


----------



## JwilliamsM

Pretty much complete now, finished the interlocking tiles today, all that's left inside is the radiators and a few finishing touches here and there, thinking of putting metal sheeting around the base of the step.

Also one of the walls needs another coat of paint as you can see the dot and dab coming through.

20180128_155708 by Jason, on Flickr
20180128_155637 by Jason, on Flickr
20180128_155658 by Jason, on Flickr
20180128_155648 by Jason, on Flickr

My m3's oem exhaust safely tucked up out of the way

20180128_155717 by Jason, on Flickr

Finally I can put all my tools and detailing gear in there! Got a costco big tool chest coming on Thursday, then I'm looking for a workbench, quite like a Bott one I've seen.

Need to decide now where I want my tyres and wheels to hang from


----------



## Danjc

Looks brilliant mate I bet your well chuffed.
Definitely something round the step, the metal sheeting as you said or even cut up the left over floor tiles. 
I will miss these updates I have enjoyed watching it progress and you seem to have made really good time with it as well :thumb:


----------



## wish wash

If your mrs keeps thinking where has he gone, I bet your in here. Mega garage


----------



## JwilliamsM

Quick before and after from inside

mix by Jason, on Flickr



Danjc said:


> I will miss these updates I have enjoyed watching it progress and you seem to have made really good time with it as well :thumb:


I will still be posting some more, when all my gear is put in there, and when the outside of the house is done


----------



## Derekh929

That’s look a great space know, great work I see you have a mpe on the M3? , where did you get the fire extinguisher in the housing as I need a bigger one:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Jealous? :argie: you bet I am, and why shouldn't I, its fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Looking superb now :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo

Cracking job buddy! Looks like a fantastic work space.
Really well done


----------



## weedougall78

Awesome!! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

Wow, what a fantastic space you’ve got mate :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

Most of my detailing gear all up

20180130_182823 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Whippy

Inspirational work!

Are you going to fit some hvac/heating/dehumidifier in the roof? I like the idea of filtered rinses and then letting the garage dry cars 

I can't wait till I have space to do a decent garage like this, just enough to be good and work well without going silly on things!


----------



## Arbo94

Have to say that's an amazing build! Plenty of inspiration for my future garage :lol: Thanks for sharing your process :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

Mr Whippy said:


> Inspirational work!
> 
> Are you going to fit some hvac/heating/dehumidifier in the roof? I like the idea of filtered rinses and then letting the garage dry cars
> 
> I can't wait till I have space to do a decent garage like this, just enough to be good and work well without going silly on things!


2 radiators will be fitted soon


----------



## N8KOW

Costco racking? Garage is epic


----------



## JwilliamsM

N8KOW said:


> Costco racking? Garage is epic


Yeah the Whalen ones, about 60 Inc vat each.


----------



## legs

JwilliamsM said:


> Most of my detailing gear all up
> 
> 20180130_182823 by Jason, on Flickr


looks brilliant, i had these racks before I moved to cut down kitchen units.

they are also ideal for storing wheels & tyres


----------



## JwilliamsM

Excuse the mess on the floor, will clean up when plumbers finished. Radiators nearly done, will probably insulate the roof in the near future

20180207_154828 by Jason, on Flickr

New stool

20180207_154835 by Jason, on Flickr

Just waiting on workbench to come now


----------



## brooklandsracer

This garage build all looks great and a fantastic set up and heating is a real bonus. I really love it :thumb:

One question, could you not have found something better to have put on the floor? You have spent obscene amounts on putting this project together and seems to me that just the floor is letting everything down.
Do you not think this ?


----------



## percymon

brooklandsracer said:


> This garage build all looks great and a fantastic set up and heating is a real bonus. I really love it :thumb:
> 
> One question, could you not have found something better to have put on the floor? You have spent obscene amounts on putting this project together and seems to me that just the floor is letting everything down.
> Do you not think this ?


Whats wrong with Duramat tiles ?


----------



## brooklandsracer

Just thought with all the money spent on this build that a better floor service would have been put in.
Bit like Manchester United fielding a team of Southend United players if you know what I mean.
Just my opinion but obviously others don't agree with me. :tumbleweed:


----------



## JwilliamsM

brooklandsracer said:


> Just thought with all the money spent on this build that a better floor service would have been put in.
> Bit like Manchester United fielding a team of Southend United players if you know what I mean.
> Just my opinion but obviously others don't agree with me. :tumbleweed:


it's just dirty, pointless cleaning it whilst the plumber is working. the front of my house is a mess too, all the lower sections need plastering and painting, and the driveway is being dug up and re done in stamped concrete, so the floor is messy for now due to the conditions outside


----------



## chongo

legs said:


> looks brilliant, i had these racks before I moved to cut down kitchen units.
> 
> they are also ideal for storing wheels & tyres


Where did you get these storage shelves from:thumb:


----------



## Cookies

JwilliamsM said:


> 20180207_154835 by Jason, on Flickr


Hi bud. Can I ask where you got these racks. They look brilliant!!

Cooks


----------



## JwilliamsM

Costco racks they are, but they are different to the ones on their website. They also do a much bigger shelf but with a metal wire shelf.
These are about £65 each inc vat iirc


----------



## Alexbmwx5

Where are you.... can I hire your garage for the weekend....? haha. Looks brilliant. Bit of a dream project for us all no doubt.


----------



## Rundie

liking the grey stool/chair, any info ? :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

Rundie said:


> liking the grey stool/chair, any info ? :thumb:


https://www.atlanticshopping.co.uk/bar-stools/swivel-stool-with-back-black.html


----------



## Rundie

Cheers mate, good price too


----------



## greg2222

JwilliamsM said:


> Excuse the mess on the floor, will clean up when plumbers finished. Radiators nearly done, will probably insulate the roof in the near future
> 
> 20180207_154828 by Jason, on Flickr


This look like a perfect 👌 garage to me BUT

The only thing that bugs me is the copper pipes are visible, this would be so much tidy and clean without them:wall: 
Could u not run them inside the wall?


----------



## Tyrefitter

May I ask why the pipes go up & over the rad instead of just running them below the rad.?

Andy.


----------



## JwilliamsM

shy-talk said:


> May I ask why the pipes go up & over the rad instead of just running them below the rad.?
> 
> Andy.


the feed from the house is coming from the ceiling, and comes out above the door to garage. there was already another pipe there which was needed to plumb in another radiator in the room behind the garage, so would have meant extra work and £££
also if he ran the pipes along the floor it would have meant going around an extra 2 corners and potentially cause airlocks.


----------



## Wozski

Without looking at your location i knew you were in swansea lol!
Not seen your M3 about though. Where about are you?


----------



## JwilliamsM

Wozski said:


> Without looking at your location i knew you were in swansea lol!
> Not seen your M3 about though. Where about are you?


How'd you guess that then? I'm always around in the M3,


----------



## Wozski

JwilliamsM said:


> How'd you guess that then? I'm always around in the M3,


The houses tho street Lol. I'm in sa4

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JwilliamsM

I'd say the inside is done now  apart from some artwork and the tyre hooks to go on the walls

20180224_193257 by Jason, on Flickr
20180224_193244 by Jason, on Flickr

Desperate for the nice weather to get the exterior of the house finished


----------



## chongo

Looking great bud.

Where did you get that black shelving from if don't mind me asking:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

chongo said:


> Looking great bud.
> 
> Where did you get that black shelving from if don't mind me asking:thumb:


See post 161 Mick. 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5430163&postcount=161

Alan W


----------



## bigbruiser

Alan W said:


> See post 161 Mick.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5430163&postcount=161
> 
> Alan W


Whalen 5 Tier 48" (121cm) Step Beam Heavy Duty Storage Shelf Rack
Item #625073

£97.99


----------



## JwilliamsM

Bit of an update, finally had the bottom half of the house plastered. Soon the whole drive will be dug up and levelled, then finished in stamped concrete.

20180504_175839 by Jason, on Flickr
20180504_175904 by Jason, on Flickr
20180504_175855 by Jason, on Flickr
20180506_133216 by Jason, on Flickr
20180506_133306 by Jason, on Flickr
20180506_133221 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## N8KOW

Incredible!


----------



## gardian

What a build! looks great


----------



## gibbo555

This is class :thumb:


----------



## Alfa male

Wow, stunning


----------



## JwilliamsM

Rest of house painted finally. Just the drive to be done now.

IMG-20180519-WA0017 by Jason, on Flickr

A before and after the Mrs made

IMG-20180519-WA0012 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Danjc

Looks great mate, was it a concrete imprinted drive you were going for ?


----------



## voon

Awesum! Looks fresher and more modern and ... damnit .. I want a garage to my own


----------



## JwilliamsM

Update:

The new drive is almost done

2018-09-03_08-27-58 by Jason, on Flickr
20180904_174909 by Jason, on Flickr
20180904_174916 by Jason, on Flickr
20180909_135739 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20180910-WA0007 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20180910-WA0012 by Jason, on Flickr
IMG-20180910-WA0010 by Jason, on Flickr

Will add some more over next few days/weeks


----------



## Danjc

Looks spot on that I have exactly the same pattern on mine. I got them to do the edging in a charcoal colour and it sets it off real good.


----------



## JwilliamsM

Danjc said:


> Looks spot on that I have exactly the same pattern on mine. I got them to do the edging in a charcoal colour and it sets it off real good.


Have you any pics of yours mate? Im over the moon with this so far and it's nowhere even near finished


----------



## Danjc

Found this on my phone, not the best pic but you get the idea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legs

who does these imprinted drives? 
would be interested in companies around the Edinburgh area


----------



## richtea78

These imprinted drives, do weeds grow in them? I have stone sets and there was a weed barrier but you get moss and stuff in the cracks


----------



## JwilliamsM

Had the sealant put down today, now it has the shiny gloss look. Very happy with it!

20180924_185443 by Jason, on Flickr
20180924_184301 by Jason, on Flickr
2018-09-24_11-43-30 by Jason, on Flickr
20180924_184238 by Jason, on Flickr
20180924_184224 by Jason, on Flickr
20180924_184203 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## AudiPhil

Wow! Very nice garage and drive, if that's all concrete do you need to have X amount of drainage channels? Or is it water permeable? Looking forward to seeing the finish project. I'd love a garage like that.


----------



## JwilliamsM

AudiPhil said:


> Wow! Very nice garage and drive, if that's all concrete do you need to have X amount of drainage channels? Or is it water permeable? Looking forward to seeing the finish project. I'd love a garage like that.


Thanks mate. Yes there's some drainage channels built in.

Only thing is putting all that colouring down into the concrete made an absolute stinking mess of the front of the house, windows and windowsills, and sadly the inside of my garage looks like an explosion went off in a coal pit :lol: so having some repainting done again. And a huge clean up


----------



## JwilliamsM

A before, during and after made by the mrs.

All that needs doing now is a few bits of the paintwork on front of hose needs touching up and the garage is being repainted inside with a much more durable paint. (any suggestions btw?)

43288410_10156132445391443_8369386823054524416_o by Jason, on Flickr


----------

